# Trouble with HW340 Windrower



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2012)

Have put app. 60 hrs. on machine since I purchased it. Up till now it has been running great.I was Just about to finish a field when I lifted and began turning back , it instantly died with no warning. I got an error code "W02 Charge pressure". Talked to a NH mechanic just before closing time and he said probably the Hydraulic Oil Pressure switch went bad. Its located on top of the left hand pump which drives the tractor (I think).. He said if bad it would tell the machine to cut the fuel. I hurried to town and put on a new switch. Thought the problem was solved but after a minute or so the machine cut way back to a rough idle idle again. Just like it isn't getting any fuel. Doesn't always completely die, It may keep running but just at a rough idle.
After much wire chasing, I discovered the Hyd. Oil temp switch has been unpluged too. Told the mechanic that it was unplugged , but he didn't think that was the problem. The radiator was just washed clean this morn. The engine was running between 185-190. I really don't think the Hyd. oil was even near hot. The Hydraulics (both head and tractor)seem in very good condition All have lots of power. I wonder if the electric fuel pump went suddenly bad But I question the Error code. Will be talking to Mechanic in morn, but any ideas would be greatly appreciated!! PS: All filters were changed 60 hours ago.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Does your manual tell you what the error code means?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

When we plug a fuel filter we don't get a code. I would imagine a fuel pump wouln't bring up a code either. When the hyd. oil level is low it pops a code different from what you listed and does not cut the power.

A bearing went on the pump that runs header last year. $$$$$. Did not cut the power on that deal either.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. After replacing the electric pump and both filters which cost over 250.00, it did no good. Had a mechanic advise me to check the housing between the electric pump and the primary filter. Sure enough it was plugged just beyond where the fuel tank hose connects to the filter housing. Mechanic thought I was getting the error code because the engine lost so much power and rpm's it just couldn't keep the hyd. pressure up. Anyhow it now runs great again and no codes. Hoping this continues.. Thanks again


----------

